# Alternatives to Bean Boots



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

Visited the local L.L. Bean B&M store today and sadly the Bean Boots just don't fit me right. The 10s are too tight in the toe but the 11s have tons of heel slip even with the laces tightened. So I'm back to square one with needing some all-weather boots for the four seasons. Would prefer something in the style of Bean Boots since they're essentially waterproof, non-insulated. I would likely wear them year-round for very rainy days in the city, and for the slushy sidewalks in the winter.

I have a nice pair of Wolverine 1000 Mile leather boots that I have been resorting to in the snow but the salt is just ruining them, and I prefer to keep them nice for casual wear.

So what's another trad rain boot? No, I will not get Hunter rubber boots.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Well you'll find plenty of shops that sell copies of the Bean boots, not sure if the fit will be any different though. Cabelas, Lands End for instance.

This place has some nice looking boots:

https://www.schnees.com/

I wear my Ecco Track shoes or boots in foul weather, they do quite well:

https://www.eccousa.com/shoes/mens/outdoor/track-ii-high/2/detail.aspx

You might look at some of Bean's other offerings, they have quite a selection of shoes and boots.


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

I prefer the fit of all leather waterproof boots. Red Wing has some nice boots here:

https://www.irishsetterboots.com/upland/


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Bean Boot fit is not an exact science. I have a range of sizes in all different styles and most, if not all require some manner of tweaking, whether it be with the addition of an insole (wool, shearling especially, is nice) or wearing thicker socks. It's the air space around your foot that makes up the insulating layer to keep your feet warm, since the rubber offers very little thermal break, so a loose fit is ideal. Keep in mind that Bean Boots come in an insulated version (Thinsulate in the rubber bottom only, the shaft is unlined) that might fit better than the unlined.

If the Bean Boots are an absolute no go, I'd take a look at Hoffman pac boots and made in USA items.


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

hardline_42 said:


> Bean Boot fit is not an exact science. I have a range of sizes in all different styles and most, if not all require some manner of tweaking, whether it be with the addition of an insole (wool, shearling especially, is nice) or wearing thicker socks. It's the air space around your foot that makes up the insulating layer to keep your feet warm, since the rubber offers very little thermal break, so a loose fit is ideal. Keep in mind that Bean Boots come in an insulated version (Thinsulate in the rubber bottom only, the shaft is unlined) that might fit better than the unlined.
> 
> If the Bean Boots are an absolute no go, I'd take a look at Hoffman pac boots and made in USA items.


What bothered me most was that there was a colossal difference in size between the 10 and 11 when I tried it on. The heel slippage was worse than my Clarks Desert Boots. Totally unwearable.

Thanks for the links but a lot of those are insulated. One of the big selling points for the Bean Boots is that you can get them unlined for summer rainstorm wear.


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

Chippewa and Timberland have some "logging" boots with beefy Vibram soles for <$150. They're not exactly trad but the style of the workman's boot hasn't changed much in the last century, in my opinion.

Bean does have their Katahdin Iron Work boot for $199. It's waterproof with a chunky Vibram sole. Well reviewed, too.

I may end up waterproofing my Wolverine 1000 Milers and see how that works. I don't mind getting them wet -- it's the salt that is bad for them.


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

I know the feeling. Most Bean boots are now made in China and are way too small for my wide feet. I use the Allen Edmonds Cascade for winter weather.


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

blue suede shoes said:


> I know the feeling. Most Bean boots are now made in China and are way too small for my wide feet. I use the Allen Edmonds Cascade for winter weather.


Actually, Bean boots are all still handmade in Maine. And they come in a very generous E width. I agree with hardline that the OP should just buy the larger boots and wear thicker socks. I remember being kind of scandalized by how loose my Bean boots were when I got them. Now it feels normal, and I always wear thick socks. They're the Thinsulate version, super toasty. I have the rubber mocs for summer. None of these other companies is going to be able to match Bean's guarantee, and recraftability.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I have a pair of Bean Boots/rubber mocs and a pair of Maine Hunting Shoes from when they still made three-eyelet hunting shoes. The latter fit fine, the rubber moc's not so much. Just too loose, unless I wear winter-weight thick socks, and even then it's dicey. Unfortunately, they're the smallest Bean makes. If I did it over again, I would have tried women's sizes.

I don't agree that wearing thick socks is the solution. If shoes don't fit, they don't fit.

I think that the OP will have a tough time finding a boot for all seasons. Anything that works in the winter is going to be either too warm (if insulated) during spring/summer/fall and too loose (if not insulated and worn with appropriate socks in cold weather) during other seasons. If I were in his shoes, or boots, I would get a pair of Sorels for winter wear and keep up the search for proper-fitting duck boots.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

You can try the hunters version Maine hunting shoe. They have a 3m scent lining, which alters the fit slightly. They are a tad more expensive but I'm sure the lining is good quality. 

2 pairs of socks is best with the ordinary version I think, or 1 pair thicker.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I suppose if you're stuck, you could try adding insoles as filler rather than wear heavier-gauge socks.

I'm surprised no one mentioned Sorel already. I thought they were a bigger competitor to LLB for their buck shoes and boots than other brands.


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

Pretty much everything Sorel is insulated...heavily insulated.


----------



## fiddler (Apr 19, 2010)

Is it possible to get hold of Lundhags boots in the States? 
Serious boots. Perhaps a bit too rugged if you spend all your time on city pavements though. If you are, why not just slip on some galoshes?


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

This is as close to all-weather as you're going to get. the sole doesn't look like much in a photo but it works just fine in snow and ice. Made in USA.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

How much do you want to spend? 
You could always go to Baker's and order a custom pair of White's boots. I have the Bounty Hunters, and there are almost unlimited sole and leather options. I see they even have a shell Cordovan option.

https://www.bakershoe.com/shop-by-brand.cfm/brand/whites-boots/

I give mine a treatment with Obenauf's twice a year or so and they don't seem to be bothered by slush and salt.

Andy B.


----------



## oldominion (Dec 8, 2009)

My go-to roustabout boot is the Blundstone 550. Was wearing them just yesterday in this nasty inch-plus of ice slash snow we got here in Baltimore. They're fine. Good soles in the ice, mostly waterproof, and I'll slip them on in the summer if it's rainy and muddy. Not insulated and versatile enough to wear, if needs be, with khakis or cords or any other non-suit uniform. Wear thick socks in the winter and they're perfectly warm. I have found them thus far nearly indestructible, and my old pair shrugs off whatever I throw at it, including salt and ice and water and snow.


----------



## AlfaNovember (Jun 27, 2011)

My street shoe is an 11 or 11.5, but I wear Bean boots in 10 _Wide_. Perhaps the wide fitting will help the toe space trouble?


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

I guess my bean boots are fifteen years old or more so things may have changed but I had to use a big insole in mine to get them to work for me. That said, I don't find them to be any great prize and don't wear them that often. I'm sure I would feel differently if I had to walk more than a few steps outdoors on my daily commute.

Something like this. https://www.amazon.com/Spenco-Polys...ef=sr_1_6?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1327256888&sr=1-6


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

The suction cups look like they do well in the rain. How is the snow traction? Sometimes the sidewalks are not plowed well or have lots of hardpack (worse). Does a more typical cleated sole (like a boot) give superior traction for that?


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Yes, and exactly. When there is snow and ice on the ground, you need insulation. When there is no snow or ice on the ground, really, you need different footwear.



dparm said:


> Pretty much everything Sorel is insulated...heavily insulated.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

You'll get exactly what you want and an exact fit from: 

.

You can select how much thinsulate you want and where you want it. And they offer a full range of soles.
You will, however, have to wait 5-6 months. It will be worth the wait.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2012)

I really wish Bean Boots came in half sizes. I agree with the idea to just get a very thick insole and replace the one that comes w/ the Bean Boot.

Red Wing style 899 might be a good alternative. I had a pair made custom from Baker's for $200.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Custom Red Wings? And a custom boot for $200? Never heard of either. Regardless, I love my Red Wing boots. They are not, I think, for snow or downpours, but they are sure made to last, and comfortable right from the box. One of those deals where you say, "Yeah, I get it now."



[email protected] said:


> I really wish Bean Boots came in half sizes.
> 
> Red Wing style 899 might be a good alternative. I had a pair made custom from Baker's for $200.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2012)

Well, they're custom in the sense that they make these to order. So you just tell them your size and they make them. They're only 200 because they're part of the "safety" line of boots and not the Heritage. Ie. real work happens in these  Just contact Kyle @ Baker's Boots if you're interested.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Good to know. Thanks.



[email protected] said:


> Well, they're custom in the sense that they make these to order. So you just tell them your size and they make them. They're only 200 because they're part of the "safety" line of boots and not the Heritage. Ie. real work happens in these  Just contact Kyle @ Baker's Boots if you're interested.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Patrick06790 said:


> This is as close to all-weather as you're going to get. the sole doesn't look like much in a photo but it works just fine in snow and ice. Made in USA.


I like! Thanks!


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

How do Frye boots stack up? They look quite rugged and with a waterproofing they could easily go from "errands" to all-out "bad weather" footwear. Nordstrom stocks them.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

How long have you lived in Chicago?



dparm said:


> How do Frye boots stack up? They look quite rugged and with a waterproofing they could easily go from "errands" to all-out "bad weather" footwear. Nordstrom stocks them.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

I have the OP's same need for waterproof boots that can be "warmed up" for cold weather and "cooled off" for warmer weather. My own experience tells me that an unlined pac-style boot is called for in this circumstance.

Bean Boots offer excellent performance and very high quality-per-dollar, especially when they're on sale. But they 're some of the worst-fitting footwear I've ever owned! I ended up giving away my last pair, some absolutely lovely 10-inchers with bison leather tops that I wore only a few times, to a young friend visiting from northern New England. I'll have to make do with something else!

I really like the look of that sole on these Hoffmans:

https://www.hoffmanboots.com/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=15AB/M

They look like a good choice if they fit well. I'm going to call Hoffman and ask about how these fit later today.

And these canvas-sided Sorel 1964's (from the Nordstrom website provided by the OP) have a very intriguing look about them:

https://shop.nordstrom.com/S/sorel-1964-premium-t-boot/3170084?origin=category&resultback=1782

Sorels seem to fit me pretty well. These might work out for me.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

bd79cc said:


> I have the OP's same need for waterproof boots that can be "warmed up" for cold weather and "cooled off" for warmer weather. My own experience tells me that an unlined pac-style boot is called for in this circumstance.
> 
> Bean Boots offer excellent performance and very high quality-per-dollar, especially when they're on sale. But they 're some of the worst-fitting footwear I've ever owned! I ended up giving away my last pair, some absolutely lovely 10-inchers with bison leather tops that I wore only a few times, to a young friend visiting from northern New England. I'll have to make do with something else!
> 
> ...


I can't say enough good things about Hoffman boots. I have a pair of the Hoffman Voyager in 14" height with wool felt liners and they were absolutely indispensable last winter. The leather is thick and supple, the hardware is beefy (solid machined lace studs instead of flimsy hooks), the liners are warm and comfy, they're made in USA and they're resoleable and rebuildable. The claw-bob sole is a nice compromise since it's light and doesn't pick up much mud/snow but offers way more traction than the standard chain tread on beans. It might be overkill for Texas, but I doubt you'd be disappointed.

I can't comment on the imported Sorels, but they look like more of a fashion item to me (same goes for the waxed cotton bean boots).


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

^Thanks for the good word on the Hoffmans, hardline! I ordered a pair of Unlined Bowhunters earlier today. I'm glad i called Hoffman about sizing - I was going to order a 10, as I'm between a 9 and a 10 in Bean Boots, a spot-on 10D in Alden 986's, and a 10 to 10-1/2 in Red Wings. They very kindly and very efficiently determined that I should order a size 11. 

More news as events warrant.


----------



## VirgilCaine (Feb 1, 2010)

*Lacrosse*


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

The Hoffman website includes Danners. Everyone in my world of mountaineering has a favorite boot, and many favor Danners. My own view is that there are no bad boots (including those sourced abroad) with "Danner" written on the outside. Fit is essential, so I would suggest visiting a place with many brands, wearing the socks you intend to use, to see what feels right.


----------



## JWM1960 (Jan 23, 2009)

For waterproof (I mean wet wet conditions, like duck blinds on the lower eastern shore of MD), I always go for wellies. But the problems with rubber boots like Wellies and Beans (I have have had a pair of beans since 1994) is that your feet get really cold in the winter, and sweat like crazy in warmer weather. They are essential for standing in water, but in a heavy rain on otherwise solid ground I use a pair of Columbia hikers with a water proof membrane similar to gortex. Another issue with soft rubber soles like Beens is the sole is too soft and too flexible. Sharp debris (which is unseen if under water) can easily penetrate the soft rubber sole and puncture or cut your foot. The flexibility is not good if walking across uneven ground. If you are going to wear beens or wellies in the cold, try them on with layers of thick socks. I size up one full size to compensate for three layers of socks (1 pair of cottons socks, and two pair of thick woolies.)


----------

